# General > Sport >  Rallycross - The World's Fiercest Car Sport

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Rallycross - The World's Fiercest Car Sport*


'WILDCARDS' - A FILM BY FIA WORLD RALLYCROSS CHAMPIONSHIPS.   The FIA World Rallycross Championship presented by Monster Energy has released a short film produced by an independent videographer which follows the progress of Lydden Hill's wildcard entries Tanner Foust, Andrew Jordan plus Monster Energy World RX Team's, Liam Doran.   [Read Full Article]

----------

